# Umfrage:  Spiele die ihr mindestens 3 mal durchgespielt habt?



## Eol_Ruin (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich spiele gute Spiele gerne mehrmals durch - meist mit längerem Zeitabstand.
Was habt ihr so* 3 mal oder öfter durchgespielt*?


Meine Games:
- Half Life 1 incl aller Addons  ( HL1 sicher 10 mal)
- Half Life 2 + EP2    (EP1 nur 2 mal)
- S.t.a.l.k.e.r. - Shadow of Cherbobyl  (mit diversen Mods bis jetzt 6 mal)
- System Shock 2
- Far Cry 1
- Crysis
- Mafia  (mindestens 5 mal)
- Unreal 1 / 2
- Colin McRae Rally 2.0  /  Dirt
- Splinter Cell 1 / 2 / Chaos Theroy
- Call of Juarez
- *Tron 2.0  -   eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten, überall extrem unterbewertet - 94% Wären halbwegs angemessen*

ADD:
- Indiana Jones ant the fate of Atlantis
- NOLF 1 / 2
- Call of Duty 1 + Addon United Offense
- Call of Duty 2
- Star Wars - Jedi Knight 1 / 2
- F.E.A.R.
- Prey
- Wing Commander 3 / 5´4 / Prophecy
- Shogo: Mobile Armor Division



Das ist zwar noch nicht alles - aber mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein.

So - und nun Eure Favorits!


PS:
Ich hoffe so ein Thread existiert noch nicht.


----------



## Kevin1965 (9. Oktober 2011)

Da gibt es nur ein Spiel, dass ich mindestens dreimal durchgespielt habe. Und das ist:

Heroes of Might and Magic V - ntürlich mit beiden Addons

Dies ist auch eines der wenigen Spiele, die ich überhaupt durchgespielt habe.


----------



## DonBarcal (9. Oktober 2011)

HL1 & 2, ebenfalls inkl. aller Addons
Stalker SoC
FarCry 1
Mafia 1
Splinter Cell 1
Mass Effect 1 & 2
GTA 3, Vice City, San Andreas, IV
NOLF 1 & 2
Fallout 3
Oblivion
MoHAA inkl. Addons
RtCW
Dark Project 1, 2, 3
Halo1
Serious Sam FE, SE
Gothic 2
Deus Ex
NFS 3, 4, Underground 1 & 2
Call of Duty 1
FEAR
div. Hitman-Teile
Jedi Knight 2
Max Payne 1 & 2
Test Drive Unlimited

So, ich glaube das wars


----------



## OldShatterhand (9. Oktober 2011)

Ziemlich viele. Allerdings eher in frühen Jahren als heute. Die Spiele werden ja auch immer länger.

früher:
-Syndicate
-Battle Isle 2
-Turrican 2
-Dune 2
-Strike Commander
-Doom
-Half Life
-Blade Runner
-Resident Evil
-etc

heute:
-Splinter Cell Conviction
-Gears of War 1+2
-Resident Evil 4+5
-Uncharted
-Rainbow Six Vegas
-Dead Nation


----------



## anjuna80 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich glaub ich hab überhaupt kein Spiel dreimal durchgespielt...


----------



## Kreon (9. Oktober 2011)

Half Life 2 EP 0+1+2: 4 Mal (aufgrund der vielen CM Versionen 
May Payne 2: 6 Mal (weils so schön kurz ist)
Uncharted (PS3): 5 Mal (weil ich unbedingt alle Achievements erreichen wollte und weils einfach das bessere Tomb Raider ist 

Ach ja, ein Klassiker darf da natürlich auch nicht fehlen:
Quake (hab nie mitgezählt, ist vielleicht auch besser so - früher hatte man ja nichts (anderes)


----------



## Bonkic (9. Oktober 2011)

hm, so wirklich viele werden das bei mir nicht sein.
ein paar nintendo-jump'n'runs vielleicht, aber sonst?
muss ich mal nachdenken...


----------



## Mothman (9. Oktober 2011)

Viele der Lucasarts Klassiker (Monkey Island 1 und 2, Indy 3 und 4) habe ich mehrfach durchgezockt (keine Ahnung wie oft).
Jagged Alliance 2 hab ich bestimmt nen halbes Dutzend mal durchgespielt.^^

Noch zahlreiche andere. Aber die fallen mir spontan ein.


----------



## golani79 (9. Oktober 2011)

Wirklich viele hab ich auch nicht öfter durchgespielt.

CoD 1 - 3 mal
Metal Gear Solid 1 - 7! mal 
Diablo 2 - ziemlich oft  (insofern man das zählen kann ^^)

Tja, und ich glaub, das wars dann auch schon.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. Oktober 2011)

Spontan fallen mir da ein:

- Jedi Knight 2: Jedi Outcast
- Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
- Knights of the Old Republic
- Call of Juarez
- F.E.A.R.
- The Witcher
- Dead Space
- Dragon Age: Origins
- Half-Life 1 inkl. Add Ons
- Half-Life 2 inkl. Episoden
- Portal
- Crysis


----------



## chbdiablo (9. Oktober 2011)

Puh, also viele Spiele, besonders so kurze Shooter spiel ich meist nur einmal durch. Rollenspiele wie z.b. The Witcher oft zweimal aber dreimal ist bei mir wirklich selten. Mal überlegen:

- Simon the Sorcerer 1+2
- Monkey Island 3
- Jagged Alliance 2 (inkl. Addons und vieler Moddurchgänge)
- Diablo 2 (sofern man das als durchspielen bezeichnen kann)
- NHL Serie (sofern man eine Saison als durchspielen betrachtet)

Mehr fällt mir da gar nicht ein, die meisten bringens bei mir wie schon gesagt höchstens auf zwei Durchläufe.


----------



## svd (9. Oktober 2011)

American McGee's Alice
BloodRayne 1
Call of Duty 1, 2, 4
Crysis 1
Delta Force 1
Freelancer
Heavy Metal FAKK2
NOLF 1 + 2
Privateer
Red Baron
Sea Dogs
Star Trek Voyager: Elite Force
SW Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
The Longest Journey
Tomb Raider 1
TIE Fighter
Die fallen mir jetzt spontan ein, abzüglich der Lucas Arts Adventures (quasi Allgemeinwissen), Strategie- und Rennspielen, militärischer Flugsimulationen, Hack 'n Slay RPGs, vielem DOS Kram und Casual Games.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. Oktober 2011)

Das sind die Spiele, bei denen ich mir sicher bin, dass ich diese 3 mal durchgespielt habe:
Lands of Lore 1
Baldur's Gate 2
Fallout 1

Eigentlich würde ich Gothic 1 noch hinzunehmen, dass habe ich auch sehr lange gespielt und mindestens 2 mal durchgespielt, sehr gut möglich dass es auch 3 mal war.

Und wenn man bei Diablo 2 einen einzelnen "Durchgang" als durchgespielt ansieht, dann auch Diablo 2.


----------



## The_Final (9. Oktober 2011)

Spontan fallen mir ein:
) Metal Gear Solid 1 + 2
) Final Fantasy 8
) Alex Kidd in Miracle World
) Sonic the Hedgehog
) Dawn Of War: Dark Crusade
) Dawn of War 2: Retribution


----------



## Vordack (10. Oktober 2011)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich hab überhaupt kein Spiel dreimal durchgespielt...


 
/Dito


----------



## Denis10 (10. Oktober 2011)

was mir gerade spontan einfällt:
Deus Ex
Need for Speed Underground
Diablo 2
Hellgate London
Half Life 1
Call of Duty 4
Jedi Knight 2
Flatout 2


----------



## Tyranidis (10. Oktober 2011)

Fangen wir mal beim NES an 
- Super Mario Bros. 
- Super Mario Bros. 3

SNES:
- Golden Axe
- F-Zero X
- Zelda: A link to the past (oder so ähnlich)
- Super Mario World

Sega Master System 2:
- Mickey Mouse Adventures
- Donald Duck Adventures
PS: Bitte kein Kommentar 

Nintendo 64:
- Zelda: Ocarina of Time
- Indiziertes Spiel von Midway 
- Super Mario 64
- James Bond: Golden Eye
- FIFA 98

Amiga 1200
- Colonization
- Civilization
- Manchester United Football
- Test Drive

PC
- Civilization II
- Anno 1602
- Doom 1,2
- Duke Nukem 3D
- Monkey Island 1,2
- Half-Life 1
- Grandia 2
- Spellforce 1,2

Das sind die spontanen Einfälle, die ich auf jeden Fall öfter als 3 mal durchgespielt habe. Da gibt es bestimmt noch mehr, die mir jetzt nicht einfallen. Das Hirn kalkt in meinem Alter schon langsam


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2011)

Also zuerst fallen mir natürlich auch die Adventure- Klassiker ein. 
Bei Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis bot sich das ja sowieso an, weil es drei verschiedene Wege durch das Spiel gab. 

Und dann kommen natürlich die ganzen RPGs...aber mal sehen:
- Mass Effect 1+2
- Baldur's Gate (dort wahrscheinlich eher Teil 2, bei Teil 1 kann ich mich nicht mehr daran erinnern)
- The Witcher 1 (Teil 2 ist noch zu frisch, aber ich glaube,das habe ich zum zweiten Mal durch)
- Assassin's Creed 1 (jaja, das Spielprinzip wiederholt sich, aber die Atmosphäre fand ich irgendwie toll  )
- Knights of the old republic 1+2
- Thief 3
- Dragon Age 1+2
- Zelda (Links Awakening)
- Neverwinter Nights 1+2

Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein. 



Tyranidis schrieb:


> Sega Master System 2:
> - Mickey Mouse Adventures
> - Donald Duck Adventures
> PS: Bitte kein Kommentar


 

Aber da fällt mir ein, dass ich mal ein Duck Tales- Spiel für den Uralt-Gameboy besaß; ich glaube, das habe ich auch mehr als dreimal durchgespielt.


----------



## Muckimann (10. Oktober 2011)

Half Life 1
Starcraft 1 + Brood War
Starcraft 2
CoD 5 Word at War im Coop

Und als ich noch ne PS2 hatte:
Resident Evil 1-3 für das ganze Bonus Zeug

edit: evtl auch HL2, kann ich mich aber nicht mehr genau dran erinnern...


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

Also, wenn auch Spiele ohne Story zählen, dann definitiv

- Civilization (ALLE Teile)
- diverse Fußball- und Eishockey-Sims
- Fußballmanager / Anstoss 
- DTM-Driver, diverse Need for Speed-Teile usw.

Mit Story/Kampagne
- Battle Isle
- diverse Anno- und Siedler-Teile
- KKND
- Starcraft
- C&C Generals
- Gunman (Half-Life basierter SciFiShooter)
- Unreal 2
- Baldurs Gate
- Dead Space
- Vampire Bloodlines
- Call of Duty 2

...


aber ehrlich gesagt spiel ich 80-90% noch nicht mal EINmal komplett durch - zB Baldurs gate 2 hab ich nie bis zum Ende durchgehalten, aber bestimmt 10 mal zu 60% gespielt...  oder BF BC2 hab ich erst vor 4 Wochen zum ERSTEN mal komplett durchgespielt...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> - Gunman (Half-Life basierter SciFiShooter)


 
Wirklich?

Ich habs zwar auch einmal durchgespielt - konnte aber mit dem Setting gar nix anfangen. Dinos und Hightech. Da mußte ich immer an Turok denken 
Wobei man sagen muß das vor allem die großen Dinos sehr gut animiert waren. Aber der Rest war mir viel zu bunt.
Damals waren Dschungel-Settings halt noch sehr schwer umzusetzen wenn - allein schon wegen der (fast) nicht vorhandenen Vegetation.


----------



## Kreon (10. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne kleine Zwischenfragen an all die Leute die Baldures Gate 2 mind. 3 Mal durchgespielt haben:
Für einmal braucht der Durchschnittsspieler ja schon sein halbes Leben, wie oft wurdet ihr also schon wiedergeboren? 
Egal wie gut das Spiel ist, nach 10h - 20h (manchmal auch 30h) macht es mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Selbst bei Top-Titel wie Deus Ex, Gothic 1-3, Risen, bin ich am Ende immer durchgerusht, weil ich einfach das Spiel beenden wollte.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2011)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wirklich?
> 
> Ich habs zwar auch einmal durchgespielt - konnte aber mit dem Setting gar nix anfangen. Dinos und Hightech. Da mußte ich immer an Turok denken
> Wobei man sagen muß das vor allem die großen Dinos sehr gut animiert waren. Aber der Rest war mir viel zu bunt.
> Damals waren Dschungel-Settings halt noch sehr schwer umzusetzen wenn - allein schon wegen der (fast) nicht vorhandenen Vegetation.


ja gut, "damals" war jedes Game noch was besonderes und man hat teils 6 Monate auf ein Spiel gespart, also 6 Monate NACH Release, damit man es endlich kaufen konnte - nicht wie heute, wo 12 jährige mit 10% ihres Taschengeldes ein Game kaufen können und ein Spiel 4 Wochen nach Release kalter Kaffee ist     Und da hatte ich halt außer Unreal GAR keinen anderen Shooter, daher hab ich das öfter mal gespielt


----------



## The_Final (10. Oktober 2011)

Kreon schrieb:


> [...]
> Egal wie gut das Spiel ist, nach 10h - 20h (manchmal auch 30h) macht es mir einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Selbst bei Top-Titel wie Deus Ex, Gothic 1-3, Risen, bin ich am Ende immer durchgerusht, weil ich einfach das Spiel beenden wollte.


Das trifft auf mich zum Beispiel nicht zu. Für FF8 etwa habe ich pro Durchlauf um die 100 Stunden gebraucht und das Spiel dennoch mehrmals durchgespielt.


----------



## Neawoulf (10. Oktober 2011)

Da muss ich grübeln ... das heißt: Beim ersten muss ich definitiv nicht grübeln.

*The Secret of Monkey Island* (also Teil 1) habe ich so oft durchgespielt, dass ich das Spiel eigentlich mehrmals in die Liste aufnehmen müsste. Ich spiele es jedes Jahr mindestens 1x durch ... und das seit Release (1990).

*Monkey Island 2* (3 oder 4x)

*Monkey Island 3* (3x, glaube ich)

*Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis* (allein schon, weil es drei verschiedene Lösungwege gibt).

*Day of the Tentacle* (3 oder 4x)

*Gothic 1* (3x, glaube ich)

*Star Trek Elite Force 2* (ich gehöre wohl zu den wenigen, die Teil 2 deutlich besser als Teil 1 fanden)

*Rebel Assault* (haben wir damals immer in den Ferien abwechselnd durchgespielt, manchmal mehrmals am Tag)

*Wing Commander 2 und 4* (beide ca. 3 oder 4x)

*Outcast* (3 oder 4x)

*Tie Fighter* (das Hauptspiel bestimmt 3 oder 4x, die Addons nicht ganz so häufig, da die nach und nach dazugekommen sind)

*Warcraft 2* (ohne Addon, mindestens 3x)

*Doom 1* (nur die Sharewareversion, die aber mindestens 10x. Die Vollversion hab ich erst ca. 10 Jahre nach Release bekommen).

*Windows Solitär* (geschätze 17.389 mal)


----------



## Eol_Ruin (10. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja gut, "damals" war jedes Game noch was besonderes und man hat teils 6 Monate auf ein Spiel gespart, also 6 Monate NACH Release, damit man es endlich kaufen konnte - nicht wie heute, wo 12 jährige mit 10% ihres Taschengeldes ein Game kaufen können und ein Spiel 4 Wochen nach Release kalter Kaffee ist     Und da hatte ich halt außer Unreal GAR keinen anderen Shooter, daher hab ich das öfter mal gespielt


 
Ich hatte Gott sei Dank damals viele PC-Gamer als Kumpels - wir haben die Games dann immer getauscht.
Damals war ja noch nix mit Online-Zwang, Steam oder dergleichen.

Ich hab mir damals Unreal am Erstverkaufstag gekauft und gleich eine 3dfx Voodoo dazu.
Das waren 1998 zusammen mehr als 2200 Schilling (umgerechnet ca. 160€) - das war damals viel Geld. Vor allem da eine Woche danach bei meinem Auto der Zahnriemen verreckt ist. Das war ein teurer Monat.


----------



## MisterSmith (10. Oktober 2011)

Kreon schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Zwischenfragen an all die Leute die Baldures Gate 2 mind. 3 Mal durchgespielt haben:
> Für einmal braucht der Durchschnittsspieler ja schon sein halbes Leben, wie oft wurdet ihr also schon wiedergeboren?
> ...


 Ich habe das Spiel über Jahre gespielt. Ich würde es heute noch spielen, wenn es nicht ein Problem mit Windows, dem Grafiktreiber/karte oder was auch immer gibt.
Und das weiß ich natürlich nur, weil ich es vor ca. 1-2 Jahren wieder installiert hatte. Ich hatte es mir glaube ich ein paar Monate nach Erscheinen gekauft, also habe ich es von da an bis ungefähr 2009 gespielt. 

Bei der Charakterwahl ist es auch nicht verkehrt, wenn man sich nicht mit dem erstbesten gewürfelten Ergebnis zufrieden gibt. Das letzte durchspielen war mit einem Halb-Ork/Barbar mit maximaler Punktzahl in Stärke, Geschicklichkeit, Konstitution und Intelligenz. 

Wenn man zu diesem beispielsweise noch die passenden Waffen, Rüstungen, usw. verwendet, ist es eigentlich fast schon zu einfach, außer gegen den Leichnam mit Doppel-X im Namen. 

Und nicht zu vergessen, man konnte Voreinstellungen treffen, wie sich die Mitglieder automatisch verhalten sollen.

Zusammengefasst, es hat schon seine Gründe weshalb die von mir aufgezählten Spiele relativ alt sind. 

Nebenbei, ich überlege mir ob ich mir BG2 nochmal kaufe, aber ich  bin mir relativ sicher das es nicht an den CD's liegt, da die  Installation ohne Probleme funktioniert.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (10. Oktober 2011)

Kreon schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Zwischenfragen an all die Leute die Baldures Gate 2 mind. 3 Mal durchgespielt haben:
> Für einmal braucht der Durchschnittsspieler ja schon sein halbes Leben, wie oft wurdet ihr also schon wiedergeboren?


Ich glaube, ich habe zu dieser Zeit kaum etwas anderes gespielt...außer Fate of Atlantis vielleicht.


----------



## phily (11. Oktober 2011)

sehr geiler thread!

also,was mir einfällt (hab jetzt aber auch locker 15 minuten _edit:20 min, edit 25 min_ nachgedacht).hauptsächlich ältere spiele,damals hatte man ja nicht soo die auswahl wie heute.

 sonic für das sega master system
irgendein alex the kid teil

super probotector alien rebels (das war genial im koop)
  super tennis (macht sogar heute noch bock)
  street fighter (wer hat das nicht gespielt?)
  f-zero
  super mario (alle teile vom gameboy bis zum n64)
  mario kart und mario kart 64
  perfect dark für den n64
  mission impossible fürn n64
  goldeneye für n64 (mit sämtlichen time limits, um die ganzen tollen extra gimmicks zu kriegen, bockschwer)

bass fishing fürn dreamcast

resident evil 1+2
silent hill

snake auf dem nokia 5110 (damals sogar mit beweisfoto)

duke nukem 3d
quake 1
doom 1+2
unreal 1
  blood 2 the chosen (alter falter,kennt ihr das noch,wie geil war das damals bitte)
  kingpin
redneck rampage (kennt das noch wer,sehr verrückt,was es damals für spiele gab)
age of empires 1
  autobahnraser
  tomb raider 1
soldier of fortune 1
  delta force black hawk down (echt super spiel. Man konnte damals zivilisiten erschießen und musste höllisch aufpassen, sie nicht ausversehen in einem feuergefecht zu treffen)
need for speed porsche und teil 6


  die einzigen halbwegs aktuellen titel, an die ich mich erinnere:

far cry (für die damalige zeit wegweisend, konnte es einfach nicht glauben,als ich es zum laufen gebracht hatte und das 
erstemal den strand + meer vor mir sah)
vietcong
man of valor
boling point road to hell (trotz meist mieser tests eines meiner absoulten lieblingsspiele)
gta 4
  oblivion
  call of duty modern warfare

bei dem thread kommen so viele alte erinnerungen hoch,mit wem man welches spiel gespielt hat usw....nostalgie...schööön


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Oktober 2011)

> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> >
> >
> > Zitat von *Kreon*
> ...



Richtig. Das ist es was ein Rollenspiel ausmacht. Der Umfang und trotzdem über die gesamte Spiellänge Spaß daran zu haben. Ein RPG was nach 15h vorbei ist, brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Batze (11. Oktober 2011)

C&C3 Tiberian Sun incl. Add On Firestorm
Diablo 2, unendlich oft durchgezockt


----------



## Shorty484 (12. Oktober 2011)

Hm, mal straff überlegen, viele gibs bei mir nicht.

Diablo
Fallout 1 & 2
Resident Evil 1 - 3
Final Fantasy 7
Tomb Raider

Glaub das wars auch schon


----------



## byaliar (14. Oktober 2011)

Warzone 2100
red alert 2
Stalker

das wäre was ich min 3 mal komplett durchgespielt  habe


----------



## Zocker15xD (14. Oktober 2011)

Also ich hab immer die meisten spiele angefangen und nach ner zwit wieder aufgehört.
Aber die hier hab ich schon 2 mal gespielt:

Assasins Creed 2 (sogar 3 mal)
Spellforce The Order of Dawn, ein geniales Spiel
C&C Generals
FIFA 06
Operation Flashpoint


----------



## DaOarge (16. Oktober 2011)

Hmm,

Diablo 1 und 2
Operation Flashpoint
Warcraft 2 und 3
Maniac Mansion (!)
Civilisation
Call of Duty 1
Half Life 2
Portal

Grüsse


----------



## Lightbringer667 (16. Oktober 2011)

Huii... gute Frage.

Von den älteren Spielen:
*Duke Nukem 3D *- Mein erster Shooter, entsprechend oft durchgezockt xD
*WarCraft 1 & 2  *- Erste RTS. Auch viele viele Stunden vor verbracht. 
*Half-Life 1 *- Für mich eines der besten Spiele aller Zeiten und seit Release Dauergast auf meiner Festplatte
*Diablo 2 *- Unzählige Male durchgespielt. Sowohl im SP als noch sehr viel öfter im MP ^^
*NOLF 1 & 2 *- So viel Charme versprühen heute nur noch sehr wenige Spiele
*Call of Duty 1 *- Damals wars neu und hat ungemein Spaß gemacht.  Inzwischen auch schon ein paar Mal durchgezockt.

von den neueren Spielen:
*CoD 4: Modern Warfare* - hat mich damals fasziniert und seit erscheinen glaub genau 3x durchgespielt ^^ (geht ja auch schnell O.o)
*Mass Effect 1 & 2* - Verschiedene Enden und damit einhergehend verschiedene Shepard Konzeptionen und unterschiedliches interagieren, was wiedrum den 2. Teil verändert... keine ahnung wieviel Zeit meines Lebens ich an diese Spiele geopfert hab xD


----------



## Lightbringer667 (16. Oktober 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ja gut, "damals" war jedes Game noch was besonderes und man hat teils 6 Monate auf ein Spiel gespart, also 6 Monate NACH Release, damit man es endlich kaufen konnte - nicht wie heute, wo 12 jährige mit 10% ihres Taschengeldes ein Game kaufen können und ein Spiel 4 Wochen nach Release kalter Kaffee ist     Und da hatte ich halt außer Unreal GAR keinen anderen Shooter, daher hab ich das öfter mal gespielt


 Wobei Gunman damals auch für 20 Mark über die Theke gegangen ist. War ja auch "nur" nen Mod der dann monetarisiert wurde anstatt wie CS oder so frei verfügbar war.  Ansonsten geb ich dir vollkommen recht ^^


----------



## anjuna80 (16. Oktober 2011)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Hm, mal straff überlegen, viele gibs bei mir nicht.
> ...
> Final Fantasy 7



Kennst du eine Möglichkeit, wie man die Chocobo-Rennen ordentlich absolvieren kann? Ich hab FF7 ca. vor nem halben Jahr mit meinem neuen Rechner mal wieder angefangen, aber mit der Performance unter Win7 (ich weiß gar nicht mehr ob sie zu schnell abliefen oder zu langsam) hätte ich es niemals bis zu nem goldenen Chocobo geschafft...


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Oktober 2011)

> Kennst du eine Möglichkeit, wie man die Chocobo-Rennen ordentlich  absolvieren kann? Ich hab FF7 ca. vor nem halben Jahr mit meinem neuen  Rechner mal wieder angefangen, aber mit der Performance unter Win7 (ich  weiß gar nicht mehr ob sie zu schnell abliefen oder zu langsam) hätte  ich es niemals bis zu nem goldenen Chocobo geschafft...



Also die Chocoborennen laufen zu schnell oder zu langsam? Habs auf Playstation gespielt, nie auf PC.


----------



## anjuna80 (16. Oktober 2011)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Also die Chocoborennen laufen zu schnell oder zu langsam? Habs auf Playstation gespielt, nie auf PC.


Ok, dann ists klar  Jo die funktionieren nicht mehr richtig, jedenfalls hab ichs ab dieser Stelle aufgegeben...


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Oktober 2011)

Aber ansonsten läuft das Spiel normal?


----------



## kornhill (18. Oktober 2011)

Drei mal durchgespielt:

- Portal
- Portal 2 
- Eye of the Beholder 1
- Eye of the Beholder 2
- Lands of Lore
- Jagged Alliance 2
- Civilization 1
- Diablo 2
- Warcraft 3

Upcoming:
- Witcher 2 (2mal, Darkmode wird bald angegangen.)
- Starcraft 2 (fehlen nur noch paar Brutal Missionen)
- Mass Effekt 2 (früher oder später kommt der 3te anlauf, bin ich mir sicher.)


----------



## Wuu (18. Oktober 2011)

Komisch: bei manchen Spielen quält man sich wirklich durch den Singleplayer und bei anderen möchte man einfach alles sehen - dazwischen ist selten was dabei finde ich. Hier mal meine ersten fünf die mir einfallen

Medival II
Morrowind
Dragon Age: Origins
Diablo II
Starcraft I


----------



## Seebaer (18. Oktober 2011)

Imperium Galactica
Baldurs Gate1+2 (mit AddOns)
Planescape Torment
Outcast
The Witcher 1+2


----------



## robby23 (18. Oktober 2011)

Mindestens drei Mal durchgespielt habe ich folgende Spiele:

Gothic 2 (+Addon)
Mafia
Max Payne 2
Hitman Blood Money
Splinter Cell 1,2,3
GTA Vice City
Star Wars Jedi Knight - Jedi Academy


----------



## wickedinsane (18. Oktober 2011)

Mindestens 3 mal durchgespielt habe ich nur:



*Fallout 2*
Das Spiel spiele ich jedes Jahr einmal durch, also ingesamt habe ich es jetzt schon 8,9 mal durchgespielt.


----------



## spellcraft (18. Oktober 2011)

*Mindestens 3 mal durchgespielt habe ich!*

Hi-Octane
HL 1
Syndicate
WC1-5
Monkey Island Serie
Gothich 2-3
Freespace 1+2
Freelancer
Deus Ex 1+2
The Witcher
Dragon Age 1+2
System Shock
Warcraft 1-3
Command & Conquer
C&C Generals + Tiberium Wars
Magic Carpet 2
Unreal 1+2
Sowie Unreal Tournament
TES: Morrowind und Oblivion
Mass Effect 1+2
Jedi Knight Serie
Star Wars X-Wing
Star Wars Tie-Fighter
Comanche 3+4
Aquanox
Fallout 3

Mehr fällt mir jetzt auf anhieb nicht ein. Das waren glaube ich so meinen liebsten Games der letzten Jahre.


----------



## Metalhawk (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin erstaunt wie gut Euer Erinnerungsvermögen ist. Viele Titel sind mir erst eingefallen nachdem ich Sie bei euch gelesen habe. 

Planescape Torment oder Jagged Alliance 2 zum Beispiel. Monkey Island 1 und 2 wären mir noch ohne Hilfe eingefallen aber welche SNES oder Megadrive Spiele ich mehr als 3 mal gespielt habe kann ich beim besten Willen nicht mehr sagen.
Alzheimer ?

Was aber noch zu wenig genannt wurde ist Fallout 3 und NV. Baldurs Gate 2 klar, Diablo 1 und 2 oder ähnliches würde ich jetzt nicht dazuzählen.

Ansonsten bin ich eher nicht der Wiederholungszocker, der Reiz des Neuen ist fast immer größer. Ok Stalker auch schon mehrmals wobei jeder Mod auch immer wieder ein anderes Spiel ist. 
Ich habe Biing mal bis Tag 120 gespielt oder etliche Wochen im X-Univerum verbracht aber dass gilt natürlich wieder nicht als durchspielen.

Es macht imo auch einen Unterschied ob man im Moment grad nichts anderes liegen hat oder ob ein Spiel so gut ist das man die Wiederholung einer Neuerscheinung vorzieht, weil beim wiederholten Spielen mehr Neues zu entdecken ist als bei einem durchschnittlichen anderen Spiel oder man immer wieder über die selben Stellen lachen kann (Simon, Monkey)

Fallout NV hat vermutlich das dichteste Netz an Nebenquesten und Handlungsmöglichkeiten die sich auch auswirken. Und damit einen enormen wiederspielwert. Leider so zahlreich das die Entwickler nicht alles bedacht haben und man ab und an in einen Plottstopper reinläuft. Aber nach gefühlten 20 Patches sollte es langsam gehen.


----------



## S-M-Xle (18. Oktober 2011)

Also.. mein absoluter Rekord ist und bleibt vorerst Crysis Warhead (12-14 mal)
dann folgen:
Crysis 2 (8 mal)
Crysis (5 mal)
Devil May Cry 4 (5 mal)
Far Cry 2 (3 mal)
....


----------



## NinjaWursti (18. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, es gibt wohl ein paar Spiele, die ich zweimal durchgespielt habe, aber drei oder mehr? Mal sehen...

-Dark Messiah of Might and Magic. Einmal als Assassine, einmal als Krieger und einmal als Magier 
-Jak and Daxter auf der PS 2
-Jak 2 Renagade
-und der dritte Teil soll auch bald wieder mal folgen und somit zu dreimal Durchspielen kommen.
-Wenn Guild Wars auch zählt (sprich, die Geschichte durchspielen mit allen Mission), dann wäre das auch hier.

Ansonsten hab ich glaub keine Spiele mindestens dreimal durchgespielt...


----------



## BaronSengir187 (18. Oktober 2011)

Ohje...gar nicht so einfach ^^ mindestens dreimal durchgespielt.

- Master of Orion 2  (Seit release immernoch mindestens einmal die Woche)
- Fallout New Vegas
- Vampire Bloodlines
- Neverwinter Nights 2
- Max Payne 2
- Civ IV
- Shogun 2
- Age of Wonders 2
- Drakensang 2 (mit Addon)
- Homeworld 2
- Spiderman Web of Shadows
- Wizardry 5
- Wing Commander 3

hui..ne menge zweiter Teile dabei 

Nicht PC Spiele:

- Shadowrun (Mega Drive)
- Warsong (Mega Drive)
- Shining Force (Mega Drive)
- Secret of Mana (SNES)
- Dune 1 (Amiga)
- North vs South (Amiga)
- Syndicate (Amiga)
- Eye of the Beholder (C64)
- Seefahrer (C16)

Mehr fallen mir spontan nicht ein. Reicht auch aber erstmal denke ich ^^


----------



## AWYN (18. Oktober 2011)

- Silver (für mich das beste RPG, innovativstes Kampfsystem bis heute!)
- FreeSpace und FreeSpace 2 (für einen Space-Shooter überaus spannende und stressige Story, die Zeit verging wie im "Flug")
- DeusEx 1 (sicher über 10mal, alle Schwierigkeitsstufen, erst ohne Cheats, dann mit - best 3D game of all time!)
- Project IGI (mindestens 3mal - für mich der beste und härteste Stealth-Shooter ever!)
- Max Payne (einmal Vanilla, einmal mit Matrix-Mod und dann nochmal Vanilla mit Cheats)
- Generals Zero Hour (Kampagne mindestens 3mal und Challenges mit allen 9 Generälen)
- alle GTA Teile (ich meine wirklich alle!)


----------



## Gnadelwarz (18. Oktober 2011)

Mein absolutes Lieblings Spiel:
Schleichfahrt von Bluebyte. Keine ahnung wie oft ich das schon durchgespielt hab *g* Ich warte immer noch auf einen würdigen nachfolger. Aquanox zählt nicht.

Mechwarrior 4 hab ich auch schon 4-5 mal durch mindestens.


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin niemand der sowas wissentlich mitzählt, aber folgende Titel werd ich sicher so oft und mehr durchgespielt haben:

Monkey Island Reihe
Doom-Spiele
Max Payne 1 & 2
Nolf 1, 2
Operation Flashpoint / Arma Reihe
Herr der Ringe: Rückkehr des Königs (dank Splitscreen-Coop unzählige Male )
Gothic-Spiele

Im Grunde könnte man zig Offline-Rollenspiele nennen, weil ich jedes meist mind. 2 mal durchspiele.
Und es gibt Spiele, die ich so jedes Jahr immer mal wieder hervorhole und spiele: Wie z.B. Morrowind(Für mich DAS RPG), Deus Ex, Vampire Bloodlines.
Solch Spiele werden irgendwie nie langweilig


----------



## brock (18. Oktober 2011)

Dark Messiah
Stalker ( alle 3 teile )
Flatout 1 / 2
Sniper Elite
Wolfenstein
Project IGI
Deus Ex 1 / 3
Max Payne
Velvet Assassin
Delta Force ( alle )
Boiling Point (trotz unzähliger bugs ^^ )
Supreme Comander
Overlord 1 / 2
Dungeon Keeper 
The Witcher 1 / 2
Company of Heroes
Saboteur
Dragon Age
Metro 2033
Saints Row 2
Far Cry


----------



## BiJay (18. Oktober 2011)

AWYN schrieb:


> - Silver (für mich das beste RPG, innovativstes Kampfsystem bis heute!)


 Wie recht du doch hast! Spiele es auch so ca. 1x im Jahr durch.  (Und man kriegt es auch auf Windows 7 zum Laufen!)

Meine Liste:
- Silver
- Diablo 2
- Mana-Der Weg der schwarzen Macht (sollte ich mal wieder ^^)

*nachdenk*

Und da merke ich, dass ich zwar einige Spiele zweimal durchgespielt habe, aber mehr eher nicht. Es kann vielleicht sein, dass ich Day of the Tentacle oder eines der Monkey Island Teile dreimal durchgespielt habe, aber sicher bin ich mir da nicht. Was ich sicherlich ein drittes Mal durchspielen werde, ist Bastion, was bisher für mich als das beste Spiel des Jahres zählt, aber da kommt sicherlich demnächst Ablösung, was das Spiel aber keineswegs schlechter macht.


----------



## TheGenius79III79 (18. Oktober 2011)

Morrowind ( Durch ? Hab halt min. 500std aufm buckel  )
Oblivion 
Mass Effect 1 & 2
Crysis 2
Half Life 2 + Episode 1&2
Need for Speed Most Wanted
Monsterhunter Freedom Unite ( PSP- exakt 322 Std)
Monsterhunter 3rd ( PSP- etwa 200 Std)
Metal Gear Solid Peacewalker ( PSP- Unglaublich geniales Game- etwa 100Std.)


----------



## Nirantau (18. Oktober 2011)

Hmm ich habe viele Spiele x-mal durchgezockt:

Stronghold 1(3x) 
Dragon Age Origins (8x)
Dragon Age 2 (12x)
Assassins Creed Brotherhood (3x)
Battlefield Bad Company 2 (3x)
The Witcher 1+2 (je 3x)
Pokemon Gelb, Rot, Gold, Saphir, Diamant usw. alle mehr als 3x mal
Age of Empires 2 (7x)
COD Modern Warfare 1+2 je 3x mal
usw.


----------



## thoner79 (18. Oktober 2011)

Puh, 3 mal durchspielt, kommt bei mir nicht mehr all zu häufig vor, weil ja auch immer gute Spiele nachkommen und ich mittlerweile auch ein Leben außerhalb der virtuellen Welt habe..... 
Aber ein paar (ältere) Klassiker sind auch bei mir dabei..... 

Mafia 1
No One Lives Forever 2
Desperados 1
Fahrenheit
Syberia  1& 2
The Moment of Silence
GUN
und zu guter letzt ein Spiel das man zwar nicht durchspielen kann, ich aber bis ca. 2005 ungefähr ein Drittel meiner Lebenszeit gewidmet habe....... Anstoß 3 im Netzwerk Modus......


----------



## zwieblkopf (18. Oktober 2011)

Secret of Mana
Gothic 1
Gothic 2
Diablo 2
Doom 3
Escape from Butcher Bay
STALKER Shadow of Chernobyl + Call of Pripyat
God of War 3
Dark Messiah of Might and Magic
Fallout 3 + New Vegas
Ocarina of Time
Vampire Bloodlines
Perfect Dark


----------



## Shackelton (18. Oktober 2011)

Drakensang beide Teile
The witcher beide Teile


----------



## spellcraft (19. Oktober 2011)

Da würde mir jetzt noch einfallen:

DUKE NUKEM 3D
Descent
Rise of the Triad
Blood 2: The Chosen
Star Trek Voyage: Elite Force
Elite Force 2
Ports of Call

Und auf dem ST damals Eye of the Beholder, Carrier Command
Hach Schwelg........


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Oktober 2011)

spellcraft schrieb:


> Und auf dem ST damals Eye of the Beholder, Carrier Command
> Hach Schwelg........


 
*@ spellcraft*  --->  Cooles Profil-Bild 

*Zardoz *hab ich auch mehr als 3 mal gesehen - bei dem FIlm wird einem immer so schön gaga im Kopf


----------



## spellcraft (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke, danke,

bei dem Film brauchst du keine Drogen mehr. Nur ein paar Bierchen.
Nun da mein erster Comment zu diesem Thema nicht mehr da ist, (wahr doch kein Spam) also nochmals.

Test Drive 3
Comanche 2+3
Wing Commander 1-5
Freelancer
Strek Elite Force 1+2
Jedi Knight Serie
Star Trek A final Unity
Doom 2
Syndicate
System Shock 1+2
NFS 1+2
Return to Zork
Fallout 3
The Witcher
C&C Generäls und Tiberium Wars
TES Morrowind + Add Ons
TES Oblivion
The Moment of Silence
Unreal 1+2
Unreal Tournament + UT2003
Deus Ex + Deus Ex Invisible War
Duke Nukem 3D
Rise of the Triad
Hi-Octane
Star Wars Tie Fighter. Disk als auch DVD
Star Wars X-Wing
Und natürlich Schlacht um Mittelerde 1+2
Ach Ja Half-Life sowie Gunman Chronicles
Monkey Island
und Indiana Jones & The Fate of Atlantis


----------



## MrFob (24. Oktober 2011)

Habe mich gerade mal durch die Bildergallerie geklickt und viele von denen habe ich auch schon des oefteren durchgespielt (am oeftesten wohl Mass Effect mit mindestens 12 mal). Ich nenne hier mal noch ein paar Titel, die mir noch in den Sinn kommen und die ich noch nicht in der gallerie gesehen habe:
- Alpha Protocol
- Freelancer
- Ultima IX: Ascension
- The Wheel Of Time (ca. aus dem Jahr 2000 auf Basis der Unreal engine)
- Jade Empire
- Warcraft 2 & 3 (bei Diablo steht uebrigens auch nur der zweite Teil in der Liste, da sollte man 1 & 2 hinschreiben)

Achja, und man sollte auch Solitaire, FreeCell und Minesweeper nicht vergessen"


----------



## ELECTROSYN (24. Oktober 2011)

Warcraft 2-3
Stronghold
Diablo 1-2
Call of Duty 2,4,5,7
Half-Life
Unreal
C & C
Deus Ex 
Return to Castle Wolfenstein
Doom 1,3


----------



## Vordack (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich denek die einzigen Spiele die ich öfters durchgespielt habve sind die alten Point & Click Adventures, So wie Monkey Island, Space Quest, Larry, Police Quest und so. Achja, und Lemmings


----------



## spellcraft (26. Oktober 2011)

*Zardoz?*



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> *@ spellcraft* ---> Cooles Profil-Bild
> 
> *Zardoz *hab ich auch mehr als 3 mal gesehen - bei dem FIlm wird einem immer so schön gaga im Kopf


 
Ja richtig, so hieß der gute. Allerdings könnte man meinen das Zardoz auch Borats Dad sein könnte. 

Außerdem ist mir doch gerade aufgefallen das ich Warcraft 1-3 auch umd die 4 mal durchgespielt habe.
Und Gothic 2 ca. 5 mal und Gothic 3 4 mal.


----------

